# Ludwigia Glandulosa??



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, I would like to know is this Ludwigia Glandulosa or a different variety? It didn't look the same as the one in APC in terms of leave shape and structures. Thanks.










This is from APC
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=56


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That does look like _Ludwigia glandulosa_, yes. It can vary based on conditions.


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> That does look like _Ludwigia glandulosa_, yes. It can vary based on conditions.


Wow, really? They look totally different plant to me if compair to APC plant profile. Mine looks like bushy and all leaves shoot straight out.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Really.


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Last question, how do you tell if this is healthy? I don't see any sign of difficiency and what would make this plant grow to a different shape (not sure if this is the right word to describe it)?? Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks healthy to me. Not dropping too many lower leaves? No pinholes? It's not that there's definitely anything wrong. I've thought that the main photo we have there could better represent the species, to be honest.


----------

